# eSports Umfrage



## eSportBA (27. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir bitten um eure Unterstützung!

Im Rahmen unserer Bachelorarbeit befassen wir uns mit dem Phänomen eSports.
Eine Umfrage soll uns Aufschluss über das Verhalten von eSports Konsumenten liefern und herausfinden, wie eSport Fans zu dem Thema Werbung stehen.
Ihr würdet uns einen riesigen Gefallen tun, wenn Ihr kurz an unserer Umfrage teilnehmt.

Die Umfrage richtet sich ausschließlich an Personen, die schon mal ein eSport Match gesehen haben, oder sich mit professionellen Gaming auseinandersetzen.

Mit folgendem Link könnt ihr an unserer Umfrage teilnehmen:

 

https://ww2.unipark.de/uc/K_0438/c938/

 

Der Link darf gerne mit Freunden und Bekannten geteilt werden, dies würde uns sehr helfen!

 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2018)

Umfrage passt schon.


----------



## Riko12 (3. Dezember 2018)

Interessant. Warum nicht.


----------

